# Is Edmunds correct about CD player?



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum but have lurked for awhile.

Edmunds review of the new 5 series says that the CD player in the dash can also play mp3's . 

Is this true? Has anyone tried? Or is this something planned that never made it into the new model.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

mikeg said:


> Hi all. I'm new to the forum but have lurked for awhile.
> 
> Edmunds review of the new 5 series says that the CD player in the dash can also play mp3's .
> 
> ...


I burn music CD's all of the time and they work in both the in-dash player and 6 disk CD changer.


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

He doesn't mean music CD's, he means MP3 CD's. Distinct difference: you can fit 700MB (about 100-150 songs) on one disc, in MP3 file format, but when you make an audio CD you're restricted to 80 minutes.

Oh, and I have no idea, but I'm interested too...


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

mikeg said:


> Hi all. I'm new to the forum but have lurked for awhile.
> 
> Edmunds review of the new 5 series says that the CD player in the dash can also play mp3's .
> 
> ...


Mike,

The manual for my E60 says it plays MP3s. I have spent the last two days burning various brand CDR blanks using various apps to burn the MP3s to disk, using various format standards. Of my nearly 1-1/2" stack of test disks, none work. However, CDR's burned as audio disks work with marginal success.

So today I called my dealership and asked if the manual is right, or if I need a software update or if I just haven't found the magic formula to burn these. I mentioned that the disks don't play in the in-dash CD player, nor in the CD changer that comes with the Premium Sound option. They play fine in my laptop where I burned them and in a home theater player DVD/CD/CDR/MP3 player.

The service rep indicated that MP3s won't play and specifically they will only play in the cars made for Germany. Whether that meant only German-destined, or more like European-destined, I don't know. But that's the word I got today, basically, not for the USA, for what it's worth.

I'd be interested to hear what other people are finding out. More data...

DotBalm


----------



## cprgolds (Jul 18, 2004)

I also tried MP3 CDs in my 525i with no success.

Interestingly, when I look at the software versions in the "Service Mode" per this message http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61982,
I see the following entries:

*RHAPS MP3_PC c:1.2 h:
RHAPS Mp3C c:1.13 h:
RHAPS Mp3DC c:1.15 h:
Media MP3-DD C:1.5 h:1.5
Media MP3-DM c:1.18 h:1.5*

This would lead me to believe that at least there are hooks or software that could be enabled to support MP3's.


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

*Just tried it in my '04 530 - didn't work*

I copied about 80 songs in .mp3 format, about 450 Megs to a cd-r. Idrive grayed out the cd option in the entertainment menu, wouldn't even recognize the disc.

I'd really appreciate any discussion on this topic.

Nick


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

nickferr said:


> Idrive grayed out the cd option in the entertainment menu, wouldn't even recognize the disc.


Yeah, that is what I experience - grayed out. So far all I've found out is what I posted re U.S. vs German-bound cars. I've heard that i-Drive software version 12 may enable this. Would also like to hear more.


----------

